# L4.62 now out for 625 & 522



## manicd

according to:

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customer_service/software_versions/index.asp

version L4.62 was released on 16 Oct 2007. Anyone know what this is supposed to do?


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy

From what I read on the other message board, it's supposed to increase 625's recording capacity from 100 hours to 150 hours, but only if you delete all your programs (plus timers that occur within a 24-hour period) before the nightly update.


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy

Okay for anyone here who has a 625.

I want to increase my hard drive space from 100 hours to 150 hours.

Should I delete all my programs before the update is downloaded to my DVR or wait until after it's already downloaded to my DVR?


----------



## scooper

I am NOT deleting all my recorded programs / timers on a rumour.


----------



## RandallA

scooper said:


> I am NOT deleting all my recorded programs / timers on a rumour.


On a rumour? Just because the information is coming from the other site that doesn't mean it's a rumour, it's happening as of now. The info went out to all retailers but since we can't post links to the other site, you're just gonna have to find it yourself.


----------



## manicd

I called Dish tech support who looked up the information on the new release. He confirmed that it will go fromm 100 hours to 150 hours.

He also stated it would not need to have the recordings erased, etc.


----------



## javaman

So I gather this increased space has no effect on the 522? 

I received L4.62 last night. One of the first things I noticed is a new button on the DVR page called Group, for grouping all the shows with the same name. It does make it easier to find something if you have dozens of the same show.

But now i can't find the History button on the DVR screen that used to display which programs were deleted, either by the user or from lack of space. I found that useful for checking skipped or stopped timers too. Did they get rid of it?


----------



## tsdiesel

Anyone know if the 50% increase is due to better compression or a loss in quality? Maybe a combination of the 2?


----------



## RandallA

tsdiesel said:


> Anyone know if the 50% increase is due to better compression or a loss in quality? Maybe a combination of the 2?


It's just reclaiming space that was used for VOD. They might be giving up on VOD.


----------



## scooper

THAT would be a nice change - we never used VOD...


----------



## cj9788

I think they are givng up the space to make up for the 625 not having external hard drive capability. Who knows, could b any reason.


----------



## Kevin Brown

RandallA said:


> They might be giving up on VOD.


Good.


----------



## BNUMM

When they added time to the 721 they dropped the plans for VOD on that receiver.


----------



## Rob Glasser

Here are the release notes for L4.62 and how the increase from 100 to 150 hours of recording time works. Hopefully this helps clear things up ...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=105691


----------



## manicd

Rob Glasser said:



> Here are the release notes for L4.62 and how the increase from 100 to 150 hours of recording time works. Hopefully this helps clear things up ...
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=105691
> 
> If at any time in the future, a customer clears all recorded events from the HDD and the 625 receives the nightly sw update, it will be re-partitioned with the increased recording capacity
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=105691


Well, I called Dish Tech support again. Of course, talked to a different tech. Very pleasant. Apologized for the misinformation given on th 18th. He did verify the above quote.

He stated that L4.62 has been released to all 625s. And of course the update requirement the hard drive was to be empty was to protect the recordings on the 625s.

I asked him how to more or less force an update when one has emptied their drive and and get the update. He stated there was no way to force an update becuase it was software based. But he did say one could change the update time.

On the remote hit Menu-8-5 to take you into the update menu. Make sure "updates" is enabled" Change the time to one you want and hit done. Make sure both tuners are off. When the that time comes around, you should get the update.

He also stressed that one should make sure NO timers are set to fire during that time.

So, personally I would keep any timers off for at least a half hour before and and hour after that time.

Of course, if you can keep the hard drive empty over night, you wouldn't have to change the time, but timers would need to be off for that time period.

I am going to try and get my drive empty again bfore noon and set the update time to 1 pm. Then go to bed. Hopefully when I get up, it will have updated.

I will post back when I get up if it worked or not.


----------



## scooper

That sucks - I have to delete all recorded shows to get the additional space...


----------



## Ray_Clum

Rob Glasser said:


> Here are the release notes for L4.62 and how the increase from 100 to 150 hours of recording time works. Hopefully this helps clear things up ...
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=105691


Rob,

Your notes only specify the 625 receiver. Is the 522 affected as well?


----------



## manicd

UPDATE:



manicd said:


> I asked him how to more or less force an update when one has emptied their drive and and get the update. He stated there was no way to force an update becuase it was software based. But he did say one could change the update time.
> 
> On the remote hit Menu-8-5 to take you into the update menu. Make sure "updates" is enabled" Change the time to one you want and hit done. Make sure both tuners are off. When the that time comes around, you should get the update.
> 
> He also stressed that one should make sure NO timers are set to fire during that time.
> 
> So, personally I would keep any timers off for at least a half hour before and and hour after that time.
> 
> Of course, if you can keep the hard drive empty over night, you wouldn't have to change the time, but timers would need to be off for that time period.


Well, I got done early and tried to get the update. It did not work. Called Dish again was told to try again and call back if it didn't work.

I ended up calling back. Was finally switched to advanced tech. They had me try all kinds of things, but my unit just would not take the update. They are sending me a new unit.

I asked them if under normal circumstances, would the update method they originaly told me would work. They said it would.

I just have a quirky box, just like it's user!


----------



## Rob Glasser

scooper said:


> That sucks - I have to delete all recorded shows to get the additional space...


It sounds like they have to reformat the drive to get the extra space which means that you would lose all recordings if they forced it. I'm glad they aren't risking the expansion if you have content on your DVR, if it was me I'd hate to wake up one morning to all my recordings gone.

Also, just to make it a bit clearer, the L4.62 update and the expansion are separate. i.e. if you still have recordings you should still get L4.62, however you won't see the size expansion, until the night after an update when you have no recordings on your 625.


----------



## Rob Glasser

Ray_Clum said:


> Rob,
> 
> Your notes only specify the 625 receiver. Is the 522 affected as well?


I don't know anything about the 522 getting this release, I was only told for the 625. I don't have either receiver personally so I don't know how similar or different they are. If they don't typically run the same software with the same features I'd have to say now but I'll find out.


----------



## scooper

Rob Glasser said:


> It sounds like they have to reformat the drive to get the extra space which means that you would lose all recordings if they forced it. I'm glad they aren't risking the expansion if you have content on your DVR, if it was me I'd hate to wake up one morning to all my recordings gone.
> 
> Also, just to make it a bit clearer, the L4.62 update and the expansion are separate. i.e. if you still have recordings you should still get L4.62, however you won't see the size expansion, until the night after an update when you have no recordings on your 625.


Given the choice - I'd prefer they do it this way also. If I ever get the DVR empty, I may ask Dish Tech to help.


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy

manicd said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Well, I got done early and tried to get the update. It did not work. Called Dish again was told to try again and call back if it didn't work.
> 
> I ended up calling back. Was finally switched to advanced tech. They had me try all kinds of things, but my unit just would not take the update. They are sending me a new unit.
> 
> I asked them if under normal circumstances, would the update method they originaly told me would work. They said it would.
> 
> I just have a quirky box, just like it's user!


I don't think we're allowed to post links to the other message board but I think you should know that the L4.62 update hasn't spooled to all the 625's yet. So you not getting the update yet might be normal. You might get it next week or the week after.

For example, the serial number on my receiver is in the 800's. It's like 807XXXXX (the X's are just numbers I erased for this post). So I don't expect to get the update for a while. Check the serial number of your receiver. Last I checked the update only spooled up to the DVR's with serial #'s 71700000 or something like that.

The point is it's conceivable that nothing is wrong with your 625 receiver.


----------



## manicd

Fox Mulder said:


> I don't think we're allowed to post links to the other message board but I think you should know that the L4.62 update hasn't spooled to all the 625's yet. So you not getting the update yet might be normal. You might get it next week or the week after.
> 
> For example, the serial number on my receiver is in the 800's. It's like 807XXXXX (the X's are just numbers I erased for this post). So I don't expect to get the update for a while. Check the serial number of your receiver. Last I checked the update only spooled up to the DVR's with serial #'s 71700000 or something like that.
> 
> The point is it's conceivable that nothing is wrong with your 625 receiver.


That was why I asked specifically the regular tech and advanced tech if it had been spooled to all 625s. I was told they were done with the partial phase rollout and it was spooled to all 625s. I don't know about the other site or where they get their information from. But I would assume at least the advanced tech support would know (not the regular techs you get when you first call) whether or not in was still being rolled out or spooled to all 625s.

I was bumped up to advanced tech support becuase the first level techs could not solve it.

But the whole point (which I brought up with advanced tech support) that becuase this is an update that requires an empty hard drive to get it, a user needs a way to be able to get this update once they have gotten around to clearing their drive to recieve it. One should not have to stop uing their drive for who knows how long on the off chance that they may get this update.

So, all I can go by is what advanced tech support told me , since they would really know what is going on since they actuallly work for Dish Network.


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy

manicd said:


> That was why I asked specifically the regular tech and advanced tech if it had been spooled to all 625s. I was told they were done with the partial phase rollout and it was spooled to all 625s.


Hmmmmm, well then I should be getting the update also and I'm not. That sucks. 

The other message board said the update was from October 16 to November 8 so I assumed that meant Dish would take until November 8 until all the updates would be sent to all the 625's.

But if the advanced tech told you it's finished spooling then I don't know. All I know is I don't have the update yet either.

Just out of curiosity what's the first 3 digits of serial number of your receiver?

Mine is 807XXXXX


----------



## manicd

Fox Mulder said:


> Just out of curiosity what's the first 3 digits of serial number of your receiver?
> 
> Mine is 807XXXXX


792

It would be really nice to lnow for sure what is really going on. I reaaly think is is decent on Dish's part not to force this update on everybody. Can you imagine the calls coming in screaming they lost all their recordings???

I told support that on a update of this kind there should have been a way for users to call in and and ask for this update once they had a chance to empty there recordings and hve the update authorized for their unit that way.

I only normally ever have an empty drive about once a month.

One thing though, when they had me reset my unit to factory defaults, it asked if I was sure and then a screen siad information was being backed up to another location. Once evreything was reset the had me unplug, wait and plug back in.

Lo and behold, the units defaults were reset, but my timers, favorites list and searches were restored back from that "location." Of course I would not expect that to be the case with the reformatted hard dirve.

I did ask where the extra 50 hours were coming from and was told by re-partitioning and compressing the data more. Will have to see what that does for the picture.


----------



## P Smith

"792" ? - could you post a picture of System screen after Menu-Menu buttons ?


----------



## P Smith

manicd said:


> That was why I asked specifically the regular tech and advanced tech if it had been spooled to all 625s. I was told they were done with the partial phase rollout and it was spooled to all 625s. <...>


This is more complicated then first or second level of Tech support informed. They don't know the real numbers, but just generic info.

So, that their word "all" really means: for all 522 and 625 with L4.60 and lower, include some other restrictions like HW IDs. 
But for update to L4.62, it selecting 522 and 526 with L4.61 and assigned ranges.


----------



## manicd

P Smith said:


> This is more complicated then first or second level of Tech support informed. They don't know the real numbers, but just generic info.
> 
> So, that their word "all" really means: for all 522 and 625 with L4.60 and lower, include some other restrictions like HW IDs.
> But for update to L4.62, it selecting 522 and 526 with L4.61 and assigned ranges.


Well, according to them, my reciever is bad becuase it would not update and they are sending a new one, which should be here on Wednesday.

And if they don't really know what is going on, then they should not even be giving any tech support. When a customer asks a particular question, they should not be making up statements that it has finished the partial phase rollout and is available to all 625s off the top of their head. They should tell the customer they don't know and check with someone higher up to get the correct information.


----------



## manicd

P Smith said:


> "792" ? - could you post a picture of System screen after Menu-Menu buttons ?


here you go:


----------



## P Smith

Looking into numbers from Dish FW stream :
IRD Model: DVR625
*
List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs:
'1[34]1[0-7]' 'GJ[A-HJ-NP-Z2-5][A-DJ]'
List of Serial Numbers:
[2] 57510946-70373774
*
you can tell yourself - your 625 will not update now. Probably next batch, if new upper limit will allow it.

Now YOU could tell to that 1st/2nd level Tech support ppl !


----------



## manicd

P Smith said:


> Looking into numbers from Dish FW stream :
> IRD Model: DVR625
> *
> List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs:
> '1[34]1[0-7]' 'GJ[A-HJ-NP-Z2-5][A-DJ]'
> List of Serial Numbers:
> [2] 57510946-70373774
> *
> you can tell yourself - your 625 will not update now. Probably next batch, if new upper limit will allow it.
> 
> Now YOU could tell to that 1st/2nd level Tech support ppl !


Well, if you have access to that information, so should they. As far as Dish is concerened my 625 is bad and they are sending a replacement.

But again, I really have to go by what they tell me since they work for Dish. And since I don't work in management at Dish, it would do no good coming from me. But since you have access to this detailed information that apparently they don't, you should contact them with it so you could provide your exact company source so they could access it also.


----------



## lamp525

manicd said:


> Well, if you have access to that information, so should they. As far as Dish is concerened my 625 is bad and they are sending a replacement.
> 
> But again, I really have to go by what they tell me since they work for Dish. And since I don't work in management at Dish, it would do no good coming from me. But since you have access to this detailed information that apparently they don't, you should contact them with it so you could provide your exact company source so they could access it also.


Im have spoken with 6 tecks today and the last one told me it is a partial release meaning that they pick so many receivers to get it and I would have to wait..the first 5 said nothing about this and I have erased my saved shows so I have a empty set...


----------



## P Smith

You guys still amusing me.


----------



## Buzzdar

As of 3 am this morning i received the L 462 update. After after i saw it went to L462 i changed my nightly update time to 7:15 am this morning and By 7:25am it was all done. And now i have a 150hours on my hard drive. I was also under the assumption that i would loose all my timers too. But to get the extra 50 hours i just had to delete all the recordings that i currently had. But hey its 50 hours more than i had and if the only thing it cost me was to delete those recordings. WELL WORTH IT. Here are a 3 Pictures.


----------



## P Smith

Could you please scale DOWN the gigantic pictures ?


----------



## bnewt

I did not delete my timers. I did delete everything that was on the hard drive. Took about 7 minutes to complete..........now I have 150 hours on my 625


----------

